
Show HN: Minimum Viable Technology (MVT) – Move Fast and Keep Shipping - adityau
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/minimum-viable-technology-mvt-move-fast-keepshipping-ajay-shrivastava?published=t
======
visarya
Great article, most startups miss the deadlines and it's a major reason

~~~
piyushgandhi092
Totally agree

------
piyushgandhi092
An awesome article

------
pverma4ycom
Insightful..

